
A hot startup raised $66M in 5 days using these 24 slides - xTWOz
https://www.businessinsider.com/startup-pitch-deck-front-fundraising-venture-2018-6
======
yosho
I think the deck pretty much just shows that the best way to raise $66M is to
build a successful and growing company.

------
hopfscotch
The slides themselves aren't interesting, they just show data of a growing and
successful company.

------
parliament32
Is "shared inbox" just the new marketing-speak for customer-facing ticketing
system? For example, you could consider Zendesk to be a "shared inbox" where
incoming emails create tickets that multiple users can view/reply... just with
more features like issue status, assignment, etc.

------
simple10
Yep. Front is great if you need shared inbox. Good deck example. It's a lot
easier to put together a great pitch deck when you have metrics like theirs:
high growth & retention rates. Anyone have examples of decks for earlier stage
companies that raised over $3M before having these kind of stats?

------
DoctorPenguin
I already don't like their product

------
woah
One weird trick

